# kitten and fish



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

My new kitten knows she is not supposed to be at the fish tanks. She often pushes her luck. Usually running when she sees me lol since I might have the spray bottle. 

This time I caught her and Leo my male betta seemed pretty chilled about it so I left them alone. Not long after I took this photo...he swam over and flared at her. I wish I had been taking a video.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Awww! My fish flares at my cats too. He doesn't mind them at all. Adorable kitty! I think it's really good for cats to have a bit of cat tv 

She totally has that 'Oh, please, please let me watch the fish, I won't try to eat it I promise' look going on.


----------



## TenaciousB (Aug 11, 2015)

My betta is in love with one of my cats and builds bubble nest for her when she sits in front of his tank. 

My Maine **** likes my mother's betta which has been at my house for treatments-the fish seems to like him too and will stay close to the cat when he is lying nearby


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My cats wouldn't care about my tanks if I was swimming in them with treats and laser pointers. So I'm pretty lucky with that. Spray bottles don't work, you should just let her get the curiosity out of the way, I don't think many cats would dip their paws too far in a bowl before realising they hate it anyway


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

One of my cats will lay in front of the tank for hours just watching them swim and will sleep up against it. The other 2 don't care about the fish at all.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

My cat loves to watch my fish, once he stuck his paw up and knocked the net down on himself he darted out of the roof i was laughing so hard.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

You are lucky! What a cute photo. <3 

I got my cat and my fish around the same time. The cat was kept in a separate room for a couple of months (due to an upper respiratory infection, parasites, and an eye infection, didn't want to pass it to the other cat so she was kept in "quarantine" until cleared up.) As soon as she had access to the fish tank, she became obsessed with trying to murder my fish. I had to keep the door closed to my bedroom and the fish 100% of the time or she would have her paws in the tank. My fish is now on my desk at work. I like him there more anyway


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Put on tank cover*

you should have a lid on your tank, and put the fish net on top of the lid and watch the magic happen, by that i mean making your cat scare him/her self by dropping the net.:lol:


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Your kitten totally has that, "What? I'm not planning anything mischievous...I promise" look! LOL. Reminds me of my cat. Great pic!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Love cats and fish*

Cats that pat at fish are the best.


----------

